# Isthis legit?



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

*baddest Breeding Of 2009* Ch. Smith's Target 4xw (ROM) "x" Patterson's Dutches Going Down This Summer on Hoobly

Is this breeding legit? I mean, how do you know that this isn't some sort of scam for newbies to the breed wanting a real APBT from game stock? Seems sort of suspicious that they'd advertise in the manner that they have.

I mean C'mon people have some sense.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I've seen this ad before. If this guy is legit he's an idiot. Thats definatly not the way to advertise pups, its a great way to get busted though.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I talked to the owner of this dog, this ad is purely BS, dog has never been touched once in his life. Someone is posting this under his dog.


----------

